# Dr Pol's new season



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Here is a link to the ad.... I can't wait... :leap:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

:laugh: Yay! I wished I would have seen the first season...but missed it and then forgot about it...glad they're having another season of it...looks great!


----------



## dobe627 (Oct 16, 2007)

Really loved the first season. Actually learned some things too. Like when the horse died, he cut it open to find out what happened. Some sad and some happy shows


----------



## Stacykins (Mar 27, 2012)

I am looking forward to it! I wish most livestock vets were like that. He seems like a very down to earth sort of person, and like he really knows his stuff! Did you notice there were several instances in season one where he provided services for free? Two I can remember are exam of the rat who just turned out to have a false pregnancy (not mammary tumors) and the necropsy of the horse he'd treated the day before after it passed?


----------



## Iwantgoats (Oct 3, 2008)

Yeah!! I love Dr. Pol!! Wish he lived in MO


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:hi5: :thumbup:


----------



## mmiller (Apr 3, 2012)

I watched last season also loved it. An its something my kids can actually watch which is hard to come by these days.


----------



## dobe627 (Oct 16, 2007)

I did notice that. I liked with the horse that he did it because he wanted to know the reason too. Ya sure wish there were a million of him. He never made it sound like someone was an idiot. Like some vets can do.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:thumbup:


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

What TV channel is this on? I want to see it SOOOOOO bad! I want to be a vet someday. I already volunteer weekends and school breaks at an animal hospital but I want as most experience as possible!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

It's on the National Geographic Wild channel.... I have dish network and it's NATGW 190
I really enjoyed this show too... compassionate guy that knows his critters!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Can't wait! I really like that show


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I saw that last night and I am so flippin excited. I love that show and have already scheduled it on the DVR to record.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:thumb:


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

Aww man! I don't have satellite. We're still in the "old days" were you have to use an antenna to get things to come in. Maybe I can watch it online...hopefully.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Love the show. But, what's with the "blurrrr" over the male/female parts? Do they think we haven't seen those before? I really wanted to see the "prolapse" segment, but they blurred it all out. Come on, if we are going to watch a show about a livestock vet....we need to see the gorey stuff...how else can we learn?

Hard to believe they will show lions/tigers/crocs tear apart those cute little gazelles, etc., but they suddenly get "sensitive" about a uterus?! Geeesh!


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

Oh I would love to see this and hope to buy the dvd series. We don't have a tv but do have a giant screen and a high output projector. We opted for this since my mother next door keeps us all updated with the news on her TV. We love this method and can pick a time to watch.. and even outside with projector but do miss these shows.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

I just went to the Dr. Pol show website and posted my comment about not blurring out the show. 

Oh my, I just read a "comment" section on a dvm website...they are not complimentary about this show. Seems other vets are upset about the "hap hazard" way he "practices". Now that I think about it there were some segments that I thought were "questionable", for instance the puppy that was attacked by another dog. He really did just throw it in a kennel to die.

DH did have a problem with the lack of "hygiene" displayed during some of the surgeries, no gloves, masks, etc. We would never get away with that...and most folks know that medical professionals need to be very clean in their surroundings.

Food for thought?!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I don't know why, they block it out,they must think it is sensitive nature. :wink:



> I just went to the Dr. Pol show website and posted my comment about not blurring out the show.
> 
> Oh my, I just read a "comment" section on a dvm website...they are not complimentary about this show. Seems other vets are upset about the "hap hazard" way he "practices". Now that I think about it there were some segments that I thought were "questionable", for instance the puppy that was attacked by another dog. He really did just throw it in a kennel to die.
> 
> ...


 Dr pol is very old school.
He does wear gloves and sedates animals for surgery.

I do agree, some of his practices are a bit out there and incorrect for 2012 veterinarian care practices. However, we can't start negativity on TGS. So please everyone be nice. :grouphug: There are a lot of people that love him and stand behind him where he does have his practice.

Old school vets, have their own ways of doing things. Which, in the new veterinarian eyes may be frowned on. Not all vets, are correct in decision making, old school or new. One good thing about him is at least he doesn't charge an arm and a leg or want your house to care for an animal. I do believe, that every vet has had a bad remedy outcome, that they regret happened. Just like you and me, we all have to learn things the hard way at times. Loss is never easy, but does happen to even vets. 
I do not know, the reasoning for Dr Pol, to just put the puppy in a cage and not give it anything for pain ect , which IMO was wrong to do, but, that was his call unfortunately.  


The blanking out is due to "graphic nature", to be able to be on Natural Geo.


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

I really don't appreciate it when people bash "old school" vets. I work alongside an old school veterinarian and I have seen some instants where masks were not worn etc. But like many things, after being in the business so long you form your own style. Some people may not agree with his style, but it is their choice to bring their pet there to get treated. Sometimes masks aren't worn because it is an emergency and there isn't time to put that stuff on. All animals are sedated for surgery and everything is still kept sterile during surgeries. Whether you agree or disagree with how he practices it is your choice to make.


----------

